# self/home insemination kits



## tina11 (Nov 29, 2012)

Hi ladies

I am considering doing self insemination in between cycles and was wondering is there is any particular brands that you guys recommend? 

I would love for guys to tell be which ones you used.

Thank you


----------



## Raincloudsandlovesongs (Oct 5, 2013)

My intended mother brought one online from a site called fertility matters, it's was under £10 i think it is pretty good though not used it yet. Also brought soft cups which you place around your cervix so none of the semen falls out.  They are about £4.00 in Boots. Good luck


----------

